# lirc und hauppauge Fernbedienung

## l'otis

Hallo,

ich hab mir am Wochenende ne DVB-T Karte von Hauppauge geholt, eine Nova-T. Die hab ich auch zum Laufen bekommen (ersten Kernel selber gebacken und ganz stolz drauf  :Wink:  ). Nur leider funktioniert die Fernbedienung nicht so wie ich will. Ich denke, ich habe das Problem isoliert, aber meine recht limitierten Linux-Kenntnisse und auch eine Forumrecherche haben nichts geholfen.

Zuerst mal die ganzen Ausgaben:

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 0 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:08.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

01:08.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

01:08.4 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [IR Port] (rev 05)

01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)

```

dmesg (gekürzt)

```

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse as /class/input/input1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 0070:9002, board: Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T [card=18,autodetected]

TV tuner 4 at 0x1fe, Radio tuner -1 at 0x1fe

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5500

tveeprom 2-0050: Hauppauge model 90003, rev C2B0, serial# 2474847

tveeprom 2-0050: MAC address is 00-0D-FE-25-C3-5F

tveeprom 2-0050: tuner model is Thompson DTT75105 (idx 110, type 4)

tveeprom 2-0050: TV standards ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0x80)

tveeprom 2-0050: audio processor is None (idx 0)

tveeprom 2-0050: decoder processor is CX882 (idx 25)

tveeprom 2-0050: has no radio, has IR remote

cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=90003

input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T as /class/input/input2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.2[A] -> Link [LNK3] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:01:08.2, rev: 5, irq: 3, latency: 32, mmio: 0xec000000

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based dvb card

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0]).

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Conexant CX22702 DVB-T)...

cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.6 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [LNK3] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:01:08.0, rev: 5, irq: 3, latency: 32, mmio: 0xeb000000

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx2388x blackbird driver version 0.0.6 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 4

PCI: setting IRQ 4 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> Link [LNK2] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT 2006

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdb5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 168672k swap on /dev/hdb3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:168672k

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 8x mode

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

```

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

lirc_dev               11364  0

snd_seq_midi            6304  0

snd_pcm_oss            36896  0

snd_mixer_oss          14080  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            28672  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5760  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41552  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

parport_pc             26724  0

parport                30664  1 parport_pc

nvidia               4543316  12

snd_ca0106             29152  0

snd_rawmidi            17824  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_ca0106

snd_seq_device          6412  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         94116  1 snd_ca0106

snd_pcm                61704  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ca0106,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16644  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    41444  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ca0106,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_ac97_bus            2048  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc          7944  2 snd_ca0106,snd_pcm

cx88_blackbird         14212  0

cx2341x                 9860  1 cx88_blackbird

cx8800                 26892  1 cx88_blackbird

cx22702                 5380  1

i2c_nforce2             5888  0

cx88_dvb               13444  0

cx8802                  9220  2 cx88_blackbird,cx88_dvb

cx88xx                 56100  4 cx88_blackbird,cx8800,cx88_dvb,cx8802

ir_common              25476  1 cx88xx

i2c_algo_bit            7048  1 cx88xx

btcx_risc               3976  3 cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

tveeprom               13072  1 cx88xx

dvb_pll                12036  2 cx88_dvb

video_buf_dvb           4612  1 cx88_dvb

video_buf              18692  6 cx88_blackbird,cx8800,cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx88xx,video_buf_dvb

i2c_core               16144  8 nvidia,cx22702,i2c_nforce2,cx88_dvb,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,dvb_pll

```

dmesg gibt ja aus, dass Maus und Tastatur auf /class/input/input0 bzw. /class/input/input1 und die Fernbedienung auf /class/input/input2 gemapt (richtiger Ausdruck??) sind. Jedoch nutzen sowohl Tastatur als auch Fernbedienung den gleichen Handler:

```

minastirith otis # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

H: Handlers=kbd

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 feffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0002 Version=0072

N: Name="PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1

H: Handlers=mouse0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=9f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

I: Bus=0001 Vendor=0070 Product=9002 Version=0001

N: Name="cx88 IR (Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T"

P: Phys=pci-0000:01:08.2/ir0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

H: Handlers=kbd

B: EV=100003

B: KEY=100fc312 214a802 0 0 0 0 18000 41a8 4801 9e1680 0 0 10000ffc

```

Daher erklärt sich mir auch, warum die Zahlen und und die Pfeiltasten funktionieren. Da die Fernbedienung aber sooo viele tolle Knöpfe hat, wollte ich die auch noch nutzen. Das erspart mich auch das Aufstehen vom Bett und 3 Meter laufen  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe auch kein /dev/lirc/0 bzw. /dev/lirc0 wie in den how-tos beschrieben, lediglich /dev/lircd.

Fehlen mir irgendwelche Module? Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Fernbedienung "kbd input0" nutzt und damit auch in /dev/input/input0 auftaucht? Brauch ich das? ....

Fragen über Fragen, ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen.

otis

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://de.mythtvtalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=936

MfG. Stefan

----------

## musv

 *l'otis wrote:*   

> Ich habe auch kein /dev/lirc/0 bzw. /dev/lirc0 wie in den how-tos beschrieben, lediglich /dev/lircd. Fehlen mir irgendwelche Module? 

 

Wirf mal einen Blick in Deine geladenen Module. Bei mir steht da sowas wie:

```
lirc_i2c                7748  2 

lirc_dev               12296  1 lirc_i2c
```

Diese Module brauchst du bei Hauppauge, damit du /dev/lirc/0 als Device bekommst. 

Falls du die nicht hast, würde ich mal stark vermuten, daß du vergessen hast, die Lirc-Optionen in der make.conf anzugeben. Da sollte sowas drinstehen.

```
LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge"
```

Falls das bei Dir nicht drinsteht, werden obige Module nicht gebaut. 

 *l'otis wrote:*   

> Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Fernbedienung "kbd input0" nutzt und damit auch in /dev/input/input0 auftaucht? Brauch ich das? ....

 

Nö.

----------

## l'otis

danke für die schnelle Anwort, aber leider hilft es nicht.

Ich hab z.B. die "hardware.conf" nicht. irw gibt bei mir auch nicht das aus, wie in dem Beitrag, sondern (da ja nur die Zahlentasten funktionieren) nur 234667 etc. Eine ~/.lircrc wurde auch nicht erstellt, was ja auch nicht verwunderlich ist, da ich ja nicht wirklich eine Fernbedienung habe. So interpretiere ich zumindest die Ausgabe von cat /proc/bus/input/devices ...

----------

## l'otis

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *l'otis wrote:*   Ich habe auch kein /dev/lirc/0 bzw. /dev/lirc0 wie in den how-tos beschrieben, lediglich /dev/lircd. Fehlen mir irgendwelche Module?  
> 
> Wirf mal einen Blick in Deine geladenen Module. Bei mir steht da sowas wie:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bei mir gibt es nur lirc_dev. Hab ich da eine Einstellung im Kernel vergessen??

```

          I2C support  --->  

              <M> I2C support                                                                      

              <M>   I2C device interface  

           I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

                <M> Nvidia nForce2, nForce3 and nForce4 

```

Mehr ist nicht drin bei mir.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls du die nicht hast, würde ich mal stark vermuten, daß du vergessen hast, die Lirc-Optionen in der make.conf anzugeben. Da sollte sowas drinstehen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich hab LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge_dvb" in meiner make.conf Davor hatte ich "devinput" wie hier  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_LIRC vorgeschlagen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *l'otis wrote:*   Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Fernbedienung "kbd input0" nutzt und damit auch in /dev/input/input0 auftaucht? Brauch ich das? .... 
> 
> Nö.

 

Ok, immerhin eine Sache weniger  :Wink: 

----------

